# Another entertaining boiler room



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Submitted for your entertainment: After posting the boiler the other day I was digging through my pictures and came across this interesting install from last summer.

It's also radiant down and baseboard up, with a Viessmann Vitodens 100 boiler and indirect-fired HWT. The entire thing as well as the main water PRV station is all shoehorned into a tiny closet under the stairs. There are multiple layers of pipes on every wall *and* on the ceiling. What a nightmare it was to install!

I did gas and electric on this one. There's no pan because the mech room floor is dropped an inch so the whole room is a pan. Works great when you can talk the contractor into it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wow! very nice thank you.. you are a true craftsman


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never done a boiler room myself, but it looks very impressive!


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

_*SWEET!*_
:thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Job:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Real Nice Job


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

What do you get about 20K for that?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What do you get about 20K for that?


I don't remember, but I don't think it was quite that high. Creeping up there though. I haven't quoted a job in years. I have regular contractors and it's all T&M. They just say, "There it is. Do it!". Too busy to add them up at the end and see what the total was. Some day I'll have to drag out the lists and do it - see if I'm making any money. 

I definitely don't charge like service plumbers. The prices bandied about here on the forum and that I see them charging here in town (for incredibly incompetent work (here, that is)  ) totally shock me. But I don't have the overhead, advertising, unbillable hours and such that they do. At least that's what I tell myself. I probably need to bump my rates again soon.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work


----------

